# Delete history on Mac



## eltee (Sep 10, 2000)

How do I delete Internet Explorer and Netscape 6 history on the mac? Those that appear below the bar the second you start typing something in the URL bar.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

eltee
Not familiar with Mac, but found this on the net.
Hope it helps.

Here's how to do it with the latest version of Netscape Communicator: 

To delete history: Choose Preferences from the Edit menu. Click the Navigator category. Click the Expire Now button. 

To kill cookies: I couldn't find a way to delete existing cookies. To prevent cookies during your session, choose Preferences from the Edit menu. Click the Advanced category. Click the Do Not Accept Cookies radio button. 

To empty the cache: Choose Preferences from the Edit menu. Click the Cache category. Click the Clear Disk Cache Now button. 

And here's how to do it with IE 5: 

To delete history: Choose Preferences from the Edit menu. Click the Advanced category. Click the Clear History button. You can also set the History "remembered" number to zero (before you start surfing) in this window. 

To kill cookies: Choose Preferences from the Edit menu. Click the Cookies category. Choose the cookies you want to delete from the list then click the Delete button. You can make multiple selections in this window using the Shift and Command keys. You can also use this window to "never accept" cookies (before you start surfing). 

To empty the cache: Choose Preferences from the Edit menu. Click the Advanced category. Click the Empty (cache) Now button. You can also set the cache "remembered" number to zero (before you start surfing) in this window

Dave


----------



## eltee (Sep 10, 2000)

Thanks Dave - sure did help.

Eltee


----------

